# crestie faunarium setup



## tnt (Oct 21, 2010)

could anyone please give me some advice on a faunarium setup for a young crestie?pics to please. thanks


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

For young cresties in a fuanarium, a more simplistic setup is often better so you can monitor its feeding and pooing habits, just to make sure everything's okay. I just used stacked egg cartons, as they're easy to replace, provide good hiding spots and it's easy to make sure it's pooing and therefore eating


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

a faunarium setup should consist of a kitchen roll substrate (this is to keep an eye on poops etc), egg cartons and a plant, and 2 milk bottle tops one with water and one with CGD in, heat mat on the side ON A STAT here is an example below. BUT mine has coco fibre in. do not use coco fibre with young cresties as this can cause impaction, My gecko in this photo is over 5 months and not really a juvi anymore, and don't worry guys, hes only in this semi permanently until i pick up his new viv saturday :lol2: mist babies twice daily 










you can also get a more desirable looking setup and go for a nano tank whole your crestie is young, exactly the same contents as i listed above, but I've added a branch, and you can see the kitchen roll substrate 










they should only be in a faun or a nano up until they are 4 months old


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

Soil substrate isn't too abd if it's compacted down minimising lose particles. There's no right or wrong way really, as long as you're able to keep tabs on your little'un. I kept first one at the bare minimum in terms of setup to make sure everything was fine, but my new 3 babies are in a naturalistic exo terra (until I finish the vivarium's I'm building - 5 vivariums with LED lights - Yikes!)


----------

